# Hello Brethren!



## Proudvet09 (Aug 24, 2013)

I am an EPM about to be raised to FC and am looking forward to more enlightenment, brotherhood and the fraternity's I reside in waco, tx

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Hello Brotheren*

Welcome to the community here!!


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Hello Brotheren*

Welcome.


----------



## cog41 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Hello Brotheren*

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## Proudvet09 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Hello Brotheren*

Thank you fellow brotheren, and feel free to come through waco and visit and I truly recommend a trip to the grand lodge it is so enriched in history, if you are truly a lover of history and appreciate it in all its glory and to see and hear the stories of how this world and country has come to be, that is the lodge to see, and attend sometime for fellowship there. I did not want to leave when I got there, and the history and knowledge was amazing. I will definetly make another trip once raised to MM, and then I can bury my mind into the encyclopedias, and the history that is to be read

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Hello Brotheren*

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Proudvet09 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Hello Brotheren*

Same to you brother

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother Maples (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Hello Brotheren*



Proudvet09 said:


> I am an EPM about to be raised to FC and am looking forward to more enlightenment, brotherhood and the fraternity's I reside in waco, tx
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


 "Passed"  Welcome aboard, Brother.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Hello Brotheren*

Welcome brother. You will enjoy it.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Hello Brotheren*

Welcome brother...the journey has only begun. 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## JTM (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Hello Brotheren*

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Proudvet09 (Sep 21, 2013)

I was recently passed to FC, and I will never see my lodge in the same way again, it is remarkable. Brothers I encourage you to make a trip to Waco for a meeting, and just to see the history in the architecture of the lodge.

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BroBook (Sep 25, 2013)

Be sure to do as much liberal art as you can will come in handy!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Proudvet09 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have been encouraged to truly study the arts and sciences as it will truly enlighten my future by a fellow brother.

My Freemasonry HD


----------

